# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Bébé goéland

## virginy

Bonjour,

Hier soir en sortant mon chien, j'ai découvert un jeune goéland, déja bien plumé, qui marche bien mais incapable de voler. Ma rue est TRES fréquentée par les voitures, alors je lui ai jeté une couverture dessus et je l'ai remis sur un toit pas très haut, espérant que les parents viennent. Il a braillé toute la nuit, et les parents ont tourné mais ils ne sont pas venus. ils sont restés à surveiller leur rejeton et à attaquer tout ce qui pourrait s'en approcher.

Ce matin, mon "poulet" (il est gros comme une poule lol) a sauté du toit, il s'est rétamé sur le bitume, et a filé sur le trottoir avec une aile "basse" (rétablie depuis, il a juste du se faire mal en sautant) J'ai donc appelé la LPO qui m'a dit que "c'est le lot des goelands des villes, des fois ils tombent et les parents s'en occupent... mais si la rue est trop passante, les parents ont peur et descendront pas le nourrir. On y peut rien, on a pas de structure d'accueil, trouvez un balcon pour le nourrir quelques semaines en attendant qu'il vole"  :: 

Dans le même temps, mon copain m'appelle et me rappelle que ce soir c'est la fête de la musique à Marseille, donc voitures folles, viande soule, et donc tous les risques pour un jeune goéland/poulet de se prendre un coup de pied, une canette sur la tête ou de se faire aplatir ! Sans compter les risques habituels chien/chat/crétin du coin.

DONC, goéland/poulet, qui n'avait pas bougé de son trottoir est dans ma salle de bain avec un bac d'eau et un sachet pour chat. Il dit rien, il a même pas braillé quand je l'ai pris (heureusement parce que les attaques de goeland adultes, ooops) 
Je ne sais absolument pas où le mettre, je n'ai accès ni à un toit (d'où il tomberait à nouveau) ni a à un balcon... hors de question de le livrer à lui même en plein centre ville un soir pareil !! Déjà là c'est calme et il reste sans bouger quand les gens lui passent devant. Il ne fuit pas, ne se protège pas, ne donne pas de coups de becs, et il n'a conscience ni des chiens ni des voitures. Là il a bu et mangé et il a pas l'air plus inquièt que ça.

Bref je suis un peu "dans la mouise", si quelqu'un a un endroit à me conseiller à Marseille (un centre ou un protecteur) mais j'ai peur que les parents suivent pas, car le petit n'appelle pas à l'aide quand je le déplace (toujours dans une couverture, je ne le touche pas) j'ai surveillé et ils ne sont pas venus le voir "de près" ils volent à distance comme si eux même avaient peur. Du coup j'ai peur qu'il meure de faim, ou qu'il finisse par se déplacer et se fasse tuer (comme il vient de le faire 2 fois)

Je SAIS que c'est une espèce protégée et qu'il faut ni les prendre ni les garder ni les toucher ni rien, mais est-ce que vous laisseriez un bébé oiseau qui ne vole pas, gros comme un poulet (donc bien visible) dans la rue un soir de fête de la musique...????
Je crois qu'on a tous la même réponse. Là je vais essayer de trouver le gardien d'un immeuble pas loin où les parents se posent souvent, voir si on peut accéder au toit. et je vais aussi essayer de trouver des moules fraiche  :: 

Si quelqu'un du coin a une idée ou une adresse... j'ai déja appelé la LPO qui m'a envoyé vers le centre de la faune sauvage, et c'est eux qui m'ont conseillé de le laisser ou de le mettre sur un balcon.

----------


## magaline

je crois que Marineland à Nice peut récupérer les golélands en détresse. Mais bon c'est pas forcément à côté... Peut-être les appeler pour avoir des infos plus précises?

----------


## GG2G

Bonjour

Je t'envoie un MP

----------


## virginy

Bon, alors tout le monde, lpo véto nacs etc me dit qu'il faudrait le relacher mais que ça sera au péril de sa vie et qu'effectivement il risquera de se faire applatir. Je suis allée à l'immeuble qui a un toit plat et où les parents sont souvent perchés, ils veulent pas qu'on l'y remette ! On m'a répondu "ça en fera un de moins !"
A croire qu'en fait les goelands sont aussi considérés à Marseille que les pigeons à Paris  ::  Comme quoi y'a des cons vraiment partout lol

Bref en attendant je viens de faire un génocide de moules vivantes et "gros poulet" a bien apprécié, il s'est jeté dessus il entre 2 moules il me regardais d'un air interrogatif. Faut dire que péter des moules fraiches au marteau sur un carrelage de salle de bain, il a pas du voir ça bien souvent, mais en tout cas il en a englouti une dizaine. ce soir je lui donnerai des filets de sardine naturels (en boite, j'ai rien trouvé de frais qui convienne dans l'immédiat) et je vais tacher de trouver une poissonnerie dans mon quartier car là c'était le supermarché et c'était très très pauvre en choix...faut descendre au port pour trouver des choses et dans l'immédiat j'ai pas le temps.

PS : je sens la moule, ça va etre gai avec les sardines  :: je crois que si je sors pour la fête de la musique, je me fait attaquer par les mouettes !

----------


## virginy

Merci GG2G  :: 
Solution trouvée pour gros poulet que j'ai baptisé Gospel, pour son chant si "harmonieux" et parce que ça commence pas "go" comme goéland (on fait ce qu'on peut ...lol) qui ira rejoindre Pertuis pour y être nourri et relaché dans une zone pas trop peuplée.
Içi c'est trop trop dangereux pour lui. Du coup, ben je vais racheter des moules et du poisson en attendant !

----------


## Pitchoun'

C'est cool qu'une solution ait été trouvée !  :: 
Merci à toi de t'être préoccupée de son sort.

----------


## virginy

Voila ! après avoir pris le métro et le train, Gospel a rencontré sa soigneuse qui l'a trouvé maigre et a vu que ses plumes étaient "rappées" aux extrémités. Dans le train, qui a mis 2h au lieu d'une, il a dormi très calmement et ne s'est pas débattu. Mais je ne met pas ça sur le compte du stress car en fait, pour les moules il était très alerte et pas peureux du tout, trsè attentif à ma façon de lui ouvrir et il les gobait dès que je lui tendais un bout. Normalement s'il apprend bien à voler, il sera acclimaté dans un endroit où les goelands ne sont pas une nuisance. En tout cas ce soir dans marseille c'est la misère : musique à fond, 2 roues, klaxon, beaucoup de monde sur les trottoirs (et pas que du "beau monde" pour résumer), bref je vis mon action comme le meilleur choix pour ce pauvre poussin.
Et maintenant je peux aller récurer ma salle de bain, parce qu'un oiseau de cette taille, ça fait pas des fientes de moineaux  ::

----------


## mely3969

tu as fait des ptites photos de la ptite chose ,joli sauvetage en tout cas!

----------


## virginy

Voila le "poussin"  ::  J'ai eu des news hier soir, il est maigre et ses plumes sont usées, il volera peut etre pas avant sa prochaine mue... bref il fallait le sauver ce petit poulet, il aurait jamais décollé.

----------


## virginy

Des nouvelles de "poulet" : il est malade et sous antibios. Il se fait vomir et aurait peut etre une coccydiose ou un truc du genre. Il ne mange rien et régurgite tout. Depuis son départ les parents sont partis du quartier, donc je pense qu'ils restaient pour lui, qui était surement à la traine sur la nichée, ou le dernier survivant...
Je vais prendre des nouvelles demain, avec le travail j'ai pas eu le temps aujourd'hui. En tout cas on espère que le traitement ai un effet. La soigneuse n'est pas très optimiste...
Il lui faut de bonnes ondes.

----------


## Chenille

::  On croise fort les palmes !

----------


## Pitchoun'

mince  :Frown:

----------


## GG2G

Bonjour

Bonnes nouvelles
Il ne régurgite plus depuis hier soir
C'est pas gagné,mais j'y crois.
Bonne journée.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

super!

----------


## Chenille

Comment va Gospel aujourd'hui ?  :Smile:

----------


## GG2G

Pas terrible malheureusement.Il continue à ne pas manger et quand je lui donne,il se fait vomir.Je suis un peu désespérée et je crains d'ètre dans l'obligation de prendre une décision si cela continue comme cela...
A suivre.
Cordialement.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Effectivement ça peut pas durer ainsi eternellement, je continue à espérer qu'il s'en sorte même si ça s'annonce mal... ::

----------


## phacélie

il a peut-être avalé du plastique... un véto ne le verrait pas à la radio/ ne pourrait rien faire  ::

----------


## GG2G

Bonsoir
Une radio était prévue aujourd'hui.Rien d'apparent....
De retour du véto,j'ai réussi à lui faire manger un pavé de saumon!!sans qu'il vomisse.Pareil ce soir et le comble,il commence à bien voler..
C'est une histoire de fous.
Bon week-end.

----------


## Chenille

::  Ne pas chercher à comprendre, l'essentiel c'est l'issue  ::

----------


## phacélie

ouf ! ::

----------


## virginy

J'ai eu quelques nouvelles aujourd'hui. Il a volé sur le toit de la maison et il ne vomit pas. On pense qu'il a aussi pu s'intoxiquer avec une moule... pourtant je les ai achetées bien fraiches, données de suite après achat, et bien vérifié qu'elles n'étaient pas mortes. Mais bon, ça peut etre autre chose. M'enfin c'est une option qu'on avait gardé à l'esprit dès le début. Comme d'autres goélands sont familiers de la zone il serait bien qu'il puisse se lier avec eux et les suivre pour trouver une zone où vivre. Pour le moment tout va "mieux", sauf pour la pauvre gg2g qui devrait rebaptiser Gospel en "Hitchcock" vu le nombre de coup de bec qu'il lui file !!
Merci encore à toi pour tout ce que tu fais pour lui.

----------


## phacélie

ouille, les coups de bec de cette taille ... sois gentil avec tata GG2G et à toi bientôt la liberté ::

----------


## virginy

Nouvelles du jour : il est parti !  ::

----------


## Chenille

:Pom pom girl: 

Alléluia, longue vie au Gospel !  ::

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## celine83c

Bonsoir 
J ai trouvé un bébé goeland cela fait maintenant quelques temps qu il est sur ma terrasse et je trouve personne qui peut bien s en occuper...
Alors je voulais savoir qui vous aviez contacté pour qur je puisse faire appel à eux
Merci

----------


## GG2G

MP envoyé.

----------


## Citrouille13

Bonjour,
Je suis dans le même cas que Virginy. Pouvez vous me donner plus d'informations concernant l'hébergement qu'il a eu à Pertuis ? 
C'est une association ?
Merci

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour Citrouille,
Je ne crois pas qu'il agissait d'une association.
Essayez d'envoyer un mp à GG2G, mais c'est un fil qui date qu'il y a 4 ans et elle ne s'est pas re-connectée ici depuis 3 ans.

----------


## GAUDIN

> Bonjour,
> Je suis dans le même cas que Virginy. Pouvez vous me donner plus d'informations concernant l'hébergement qu'il a eu à Pertuis ? 
> C'est une association ?
> Merci


https://www.facebook.com/pertuisprotectionanimale/

----------

